# 2 more out of roxy's litter back with breeder -- anybody???



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Coco German Shepherds - rescue shepherds


this tans my hide...this makes 3 of them now that were bought back by the breeder...it's a good thing he keeps his eyes on his pups after they leave ...hard telling what kind of life these dogs would have had.


----------



## JJSMargo (Jul 3, 2014)

Are there any specific reasons that customers are stating?


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Dog A -- not in this post - went back to the sister of the breeder -- she was contacted by a rescue that one of the dogs was being neglected... the family who bought her confessed that they may have chosen the wrong breed of dog since they had kids who had all kinds of activities and they had no idea that german shepherds required so much time. OMFG !!!!!!!!!!! I want to throat punch them. I saw their picture of the family with the pup and said right then and there -- not shepherd people and then got the email maybe MAYBE 2 weeks later telling me what had happened.

These two in this situation were both bought by an amish family in Missouri -- breeder lives only 25 minutes this side of line from them so decided to take them a few training items and see the pups...found them tied in a little shed. The mom decided she didn't want inside dogs so their life would be to live tied up in this little shed since the dad was gone a lot . WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

So both were homed to families who couldn't take care of them - from the same litter, and the same breeder?

One family was sold two puppies from the same litter??

I think home checks, interviews etc are SO important to placing puppies, and incredibly stressful on the breeder.

Here are a few things I did with my litter this spring:

-Phone interview first, when person called or emailed inquiring about puppies.

-Met in person, neutral area, to meet Dad (mom was with litter of course).

-IF they passed those two conversations, then I do a home check. 

- IF they pass the home check, then, and only then, can they come see the litter.

I am very clear from the get-go, I place the puppies, they tell me what they are looking for (and I can judge from home life, work etc what would work best), and color preference if any, but in the end, I tell them which puppy (ies) fit their family (sometimes more than 1 will be a good option, so we can discuss which one they would like). If they don't like my choice, they don't get a puppy. Puppies are chosen at 6.5 - 7 weeks. NEVER would I place two puppies in the same home, unless it was with 2 experienced owners who were taking care of one dog each, separately, so most likely a working home, never a companion home.



At least your breeder is willing to take them back and re-home, that is awesome


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The breeder clearly needs to more carefully screen her/his buyers.


----------

